# Using the Bsnl UTStarcom WA3002g4 wireless TYPE-IV ADSL broadband modem router outside India



## nordy (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi,

Is it possible to use the Bsnl UTStarcom WA3002g4 wireless TYPE-IV ADSL broadband modem/router outside India?

I have one with 4 LAN Ports and 1 Wireless Antenna. Since I don't have the landline anymore, I don't need the Modem/router. If this Modem/router were taken to the USA, would it be possible to use it there with their connections? If it is I was thinking of handing it over to one of my cousins, if not I was thinking of selling it off in India itself.

Can this be used abroad?

Thanks,


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2013)

any adsl model can be used anywhere in the world for an adsl connection.in USA though i think better plans with very high download(30-40mbps or more) & upload speeds(in range of 10mbps & above) are available through cable/optical fiber & not adsl but even then an adsl modem can also be used as a router so shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## nordy (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for replying. In that case it's off to there  Will fetch a nice price over there


----------

